# انقسام السيارة إلى نصفين في الحوادث ميزة وليس عيبا !!



## eng. student (16 يونيو 2006)

انقسام السيارة إلى نصفين في الحوادث ميزة وليس عيبا !!!!

كثيرا ما نلاحظ في بعض الحوادث القوية أن السيارة تنقسم إلى نصفين بسبب قوة الحادث , ويعتقد بعض الناس أن هذا من العيوب التصميمية والفنية للسيارة , ودليل على ضعفها وقلة متانتها , والحقيقة عكس ذلك تماما ,,,, كيف ؟!! 

إن انقسام هيكل السيارة إلى نصفين يرجع إلى نظرية في علم الفيزياء اسمها (منطقة تفريغ الطاقة) أو (منطقة الانكسار ).. بمعنى أن هيكل السيارة يكون مصمما أصلا من قطعتين وليس من قطعة واحدة كما يبدو لنا , هاتان القطعتان تتصلان ببعضهما بحيث تكون نقطة الاتصال مابين قطعتي الهيكل منطقة ضعيفة بالنسبة لبقية الهيكل , وعند تعرضها لقوة معينة تنفصل قطعتا الهيكل عن بعضهما , وهذا الانفصال أو الانكسار لقطعتي الهيكل يعمل على تفريغ قوة الارتطام وتشتيتها وهذه ميزة من مزايا السيارة من ناحية السلامة , فلو أفترضنا أن هيكل السيارة مصمم من قطعة واحدة غير قابلة للانقسام عند التعرض لقوة معينة فإن ذلك سيؤدي - في حالة وقوع حادث قوي - إلى انضغاط الهيكل على نفسه وبالتالي إلى انضغاطه على الركاب داخل السيارة ,,, فبدلا من أن تتفرغ قوة الارتطام في منطقة انكسار الهيكل فإنها تتفرغ على هيكل السيارة الذي سينضغط بدوره على الركاب . 

قد يقول قائل إن انقسام السيارة إلى نصفين سيؤدي إلى تناثر الركاب في الشارع , وأقول أولا إن تناثر الركاب في الشارع حال وقوع حادث أفضل من أن ينحشروا داخل السيارة , ثانيا , إن صانعي السيارات وضعوا هذه الخاصية في السيارة (خاصية الانقسام ) على افتراض أن السائق والركاب سوف يتقيدون باستخدام حزام الأمان ...

تمنياتي بالسلامة للجميع ...


----------



## مهاجر (16 يونيو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز

معلومة جديدة تعلمناها..... 

لك مني جزيل الشكر...:55:


----------



## eng. student (16 يونيو 2006)

تحياتي لك أخي مهاجر 

وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوي eng. student 
الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا الموضوع الشيق والجيد وعتقد ان يوجد به عيب في حال انقسام السياره الى نصفين احتمال تاتي سياره مسرعه من فتصتدم بالسياره وتكون في احد الاجزاء التي لايوج بها حامي مثل مقدمه السياره او خلفيه السياره فمثلاً تصتدم بالركاب الذين في المقدمه من الخلف او الذين في الموخره من الامام


----------



## يحيى يحيى (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hih2 (16 أغسطس 2007)

وجهات نظر !!!!

جزيت كل خير


----------



## merohussein (16 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر علي هذا الموضوع لانة كان شغلنى فعلا


----------



## ابن بيروت (16 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية ... حلو الانسان يتثقف ويتعلم شي جديد :5:


----------



## islam2a (16 أغسطس 2007)

معلومة جميلة فعلا
شكرا لك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## سبع الليل (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*أول مرة اسمع بهذه المعلومة وشكراً لك أخي الفاضل *


----------



## المناوب (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي العزيز وهذه المعلومة تؤكد على اهمية حزام الامان 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد مؤنس (20 نوفمبر 2007)

معلومة جميلة فعللا


----------



## م رعد أزهري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز

معلومة جديدة تعلمناها


----------



## المرابع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وعندي سؤال
هل تقصد بالانقصام انقسام كامل :81: 
انا معلوماتي ان اجزاء السيارة المحيطية تعمل كــممتصات للصدمات
بالطبع ان التصميمات الحديثة للسيارات اخذة بعين الاعتبار شروط الامن والسلامة
ومعلوماتي ايضا ان الاجزاء المحيطية للسيارة مكونة من اجزاء اصغر من ذي قبل وذلك لتشتيت قوة الصدمة , هذا بجانب عدة احتياطات للحماية مثل:-

 الواح الفولاذ المستخدم في صالون السيارة بشكل يحمي الركاب جميعا,
 بجانب الوسادات الهوائية في الامام والجوانب والسقف,
 وبجانب احزمة الامان,
وبجانب نوعية زجاج السيارة المستخدم اما من النوع سيكوريت او من نوع تربلكس
والسيكوريت عندما ينكسر يتفتت الي بلورات دائرية لا تتسبب في الجروح لا قدر الله
والتربلكس عبارة عن طبقتي زجاج بينهم مادة لصق-عند الكسر يلتصق الزجاج بهذة المادة.


كما لتصميم المقصورة الداخلية اعتبارات امان عديدة البعض لا يلاحظها ,اذكر منها شكل الطابلوة,تصميم دواسة الوقود والفرامل(حيث انهما ينكسرا عند الحوادث القوية)مما يحمي ارجل السائق.
وكما يعلم الجميع ان هناك اختبارات تصادم( crash test) تتم علي السيارات الجديدة قبل ان تباع في الاسواق ويتم مراقبة ما يحدث داخل الكابينة للسيارة وحساب الصدمة ومدي الاثار المترتبة علي ذلك وهناك برامج كومبيوتر تقوم بعمل محكاه لذلك بجانب الاختبارات الفعلية.
وتعتبر السيارة السويدية الالمانية الصنع فولفو من اكثر السيارات امانا .

واخيرا في مثل بيقول ( امشي براحة توصل بسرعة)
وربنا يسطر ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه الجميله


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (31 يناير 2008)

*thanks*

thanks alot its really usefull information thanks alot Sir


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز

معلومة جديدة تعلمناها..... 

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدتركى (1 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى على هذه المعلومة القيمة
و نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## mazenk15 (2 فبراير 2008)

والله انه امر عجيب
والصراحة تشكر على هذي المعلمومة


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (3 فبراير 2008)

احسنت .. 

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## شامل منصور (3 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على الموضوع اللطيف


----------



## M.Ghareb (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز


----------

